# Hard days ahead



## Ashley-Kate (Sep 7, 2009)

About 7 years ago i chose  a date i had he plan everything was arranged in my head i had chosen the date of my father birthday. I know that sounds pathetic and a bit sad but i guess at that point in time i had not fixed up the conflicts i have had with my father. As that date approches every year i don't know why but it is a hard moment in some sence because i would not be here on earth had it not been for a hospitalisation that forced me to be inside the walls of the hospital during the weeks before and after that date. But also there is a part of me the part that stil doesn't see what i am doing here on this earth that still thinks of that date sad and depressing as that may sound. I don't know why but it is hard to get past. every year i hope that i am happy during this time of the year because then maybe i wouldn't even notice it come by but i do and it's hard.  I want to make it easy to go through but i don't know how.


----------



## Jazzey (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: hard days ahead*

One day at a time Ashley...I think I understand your current headspace. But, sometimes it really is just a minute by minute, day by day thing.

You don't have to be "happy", but you do have to be safe.  So do whatever it takes, right now, to be and stay safe.


----------



## SoSo (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: hard days ahead*

:hug: agree with Jazzey, whatever it takes, right now, this moment, stay safe, one day or moment at a time.  If it gets too hard call a friend or the crisis lines but in the meantime I send you a big ole' granny hug.
soso


----------



## Into The Light (Sep 7, 2009)

ashley, has your therapy been addressing the underlying issues? or has it just been management of the eating disorder all this time?


----------



## Ashley-Kate (Sep 7, 2009)

my therapie has always been just managing my eating disorder because it is currently too present to skip o other things they need to make sure i am eating well and stuff before we do anything else. So basicly i am stuck with this because i am still struggling with my eating disorder


----------

